# Von JSP`s zu RIA



## andy0585 (8. Dez 2009)

Servus,

ich habe eine Webanwendung mit JSP`s, die teilweise auch JavaSkript und Java-Applikationen beinhalten. Nun möchte ich basierend auf der bestehenden Programmlogik eine RIA (Rich Internet/Interactive Application) machen. Welche Technologie (bspw. AJAX, UltraLightClient, Java Web Start, Curl, ...) bzw. welches Framework (bspw. Cappuccino, Google Web Toolkit, Microsoft Silverlight, Yahoo User Interface Library, ...) ist dafür zu empfehlen? Was sollte ich evtl. bei diesem Vorgehen beachten? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir diesbezüglich auch eine gute Literatur empfehlen!?

Vielen Dank,
mfg


----------



## andy0585 (8. Dez 2009)

Weiß keiner einen persönlichen Rat oder zumindest weiterführende Links?


----------



## HLX (8. Dez 2009)

Wenn du bei deiner bestehenden Web-Anwendung von vornherein die Anwendungssteuerung in Servlets ausgelagert hast, kannst du diese voraussichtlich wieder verwenden. Alles andere musst du wohl oder übel neu entwickeln. 

Als Web Framework kann ich dir GWT empfehlen. Hier ein paar Links dazu: 
Google Web Toolkit - Google Code
Showcase of GWT Features
Ext GWT - Java Component Library (zusätzliche Widget-Bibliothek)


----------



## dngfng (8. Dez 2009)

GWT finde ich auch Klasse - hat den großen Vorteil das man sich nicht mit lästigen AJAX Code selbst ärgern muss sondern schicke übersichtliche Java Klassen programmieren kann.


----------



## andy0585 (8. Dez 2009)

Vielen Dank schonmal! Hört sich auf jeden Fall interessant an! Werd mich damit mal näher beschäftigen! Unterstützt GWT eigentlich auch Short-Cuts?

Was haltet ihr von der Yahoo User Interface Library?
Wo darf ich eigentlich Java Web Start in diesem Wirrwarr einordnen?
Gäbe es vielleicht auch ein Framework, wo ich die eingebundenen Java-Applikationen "übertragen" kann, also "nur" das Design übernommen wird, ohne dass ich diese neu implementieren muss? (Wäre schön, wenn dies keine Wunschvorstellung von mir ist! ;-))


----------



## Geeeee (8. Dez 2009)

Kleiner Überblick:


andy0585 hat gesagt.:


> Unterstützt GWT eigentlich auch Short-Cuts?


Also generell gibt es in GWT auch Keylistener. Kann aber dazu nicht viele Details sagen. Denke mal, dass man da evtl. mal schauen muss, wie man das dann mit dem Fokus der Elemente hinbekommt.


andy0585 hat gesagt.:


> Was haltet ihr von der Yahoo User Interface Library?


YUI ist eben "nur" eine Bibliothek, die auch auf die Standard "Servlets per Hand"-Masche ausgelegt ist. GWT produziert dir ja den passenden JS etc. Output.


andy0585 hat gesagt.:


> Wo darf ich eigentlich Java Web Start in diesem Wirrwarr einordnen?


Verteilung von RichClient-Anwendungen.


----------



## andy0585 (8. Dez 2009)

OK, vielen Dank!

Bin gerade noch auf Vaadin gestoßen! In wie weit ist dies mit GWT vergleichbar?
Und was ist mit meiner Wunschvorstellung?


----------



## Geeeee (8. Dez 2009)

andy0585 hat gesagt.:


> Und was ist mit meiner Wunschvorstellung?


Hatte ich mit Absicht ignoriert, weil es wohl schwer zu sagen ist, was du mit Java-Applikation meinst. Wenn du eine gute Trennung zwischen Geschäftslogik und Servlets hast, dann kannst du es eigentlich immer gut portieren. Wenn du natürlich in deinen Servletklassen die Logik hast, kommste um ein gründliches Refactoring nicht drumrum.

EDIT: zu Vaadin: Kenne ich nun nicht. Hab gerade mal den FAQ überflogen, aber da muss man sich das mal genauer anschauen. Auf Clientside wirds ja wohl auf einen GWT-kompatiblen JS-Compile hinauslaufen. Die packen irgendwie mehr auf den Server (evtl. auch dadurch erheblich mehr Traffic).
Schau dir einfach nochmal GXT an. Das ist eine (m.E. relativ gute) Erweiterung, wenn man mit GWT arbeitet.
Oder auch SmartGWT Showcase


----------



## andy0585 (9. Dez 2009)

Super, Danke


----------

